# 9 month old fox terrier found behind dumpster needs your help .NC



## Betttie (Jun 11, 2008)

http://itsrainingcatsdogsglixman.blogspot.com/2009/05/may17-2009-nc-crawled-behind-dumpster.html


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Thanks for posting, I hope someone in NC steps up and helps this sweet little puppy. Looks like a wonderful little dog.


----------

